# Introducing ThermoPro TP19... 1/4 of the Price of a Thermopen



## thermopro (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello Everyone! Thought we'd let you know about our latest product release, the ThermoPro TP19 which is an ultra fast thermocouple thermometer packed with the most features on the market currently and like all ThermoPro products at an affordable price.


Here’s a quick blurb on why we developed this product. An issue we noticed is that the high-end thermometers like Thermapen with their advanced features run for about $80-$100 dollars which for most Americans is a huge investment or completely unaffordable. So, we thought, how much does all these features really cost if they’re selling for those prices?

This led us to begin developing a new instant read which has all the high-end features of products like Thermapen and we even included a few additional features which those alike products don’t have.

Turns out, it doesn’t cost much more than previous affordable thermometers we have released and we priced the product to remove the 90% profit margin to allow anyone to purchase an ultra fast, waterproof, auto rotating display, motion sensing wake/sleep modes thermometer for just $25!

Any questions, feel free to ask!

Below are the details:
Release Date: July 25th, 2019. Today!
Exclusive Discount Code: tp19smf15
Price with Discount Code: 15% OFF - $21.24
Normally: $24.99

Amazon Link: https://amzn.to/2yfdY8R

Key Features:
• Auto Rotating Display
• IP67 Waterproof
• Thermocouple Sensor (reads in 2-3 seconds)
• ON/OFF by withdrawing and retracing the probe
• Motion sensing sleep and wake mode
• Lock function to lock the temperature on the display
• Built in magnet and hanging hole for storage
• Meat temperature chart


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2019)

Sounds good! Where do we get them? Can you post a link please.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2019)

Nevermind, found it.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2019)

Order placed. I've been thinking about getting another instant read to leave in the garage. I'm always leaving it in the house when I need it at the grill. And vice-versa!


----------



## thermopro (Jul 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Order placed. I've been thinking about getting another instant read to leave in the garage. I'm always leaving it in the house when I need it at the grill. And vice-versa!


Enjoy!


----------



## David Halcomb (Jul 27, 2019)

I'll buy this!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 27, 2019)

Ordered one today . Because , you support this site . I have a TP-20 , 08 , and a TP-03 . I like the TP 03 , but had the probe pull out the end of the body . I got it fixed , and it works , but looking forward to this new one .


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2019)

I ordered one last night


----------



## Trailboss60 (Jul 27, 2019)

What kind of warranty does the product carry? If it is on the website I cannot find it, should be on the FAQ page.


https://buythermopro.com/


----------



## clifish (Jul 28, 2019)

My 2 just came today..will be testing in a few days.


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 30, 2019)

just ordered mine also. thanks for supporting the SMF site.


----------



## BigW. (Jul 30, 2019)

Purchased.  Thanks!


----------



## Spodie Odie (Jul 30, 2019)

I have a TP-03 as well and I have compared it to the thermometer that comes with the Traeger Pro series and they both read very close. I will keep my $14 thermometer until it breaks and then get this new one.


----------



## thermopro (Jul 30, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Ordered one today . Because , you support this site . I have a TP-20 , 08 , and a TP-03 . I like the TP 03 , but had the probe pull out the end of the body . I got it fixed , and it works , but looking forward to this new one .



Sounds fantastic! And remember you have a lifetime warranty on the probe so if anything ever happens again please contact us! Have a great day!


----------



## thermopro (Jul 30, 2019)

Trailboss60 said:


> What kind of warranty does the product carry? If it is on the website I cannot find it, should be on the FAQ page.
> 
> 
> https://buythermopro.com/



Hello, this comes with a 1 year warranty and once you register your product you get a free extended 3 year warranty.



Trailboss60 said:


> What kind of warranty does the product carry? If it is on the website I cannot find it, should be on the FAQ page.
> 
> 
> https://buythermopro.com/


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 31, 2019)

Got one today and the initial impression is that its nice. Ill be testing more and will do a complete write up in the next week.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2019)

Got mine on Monday . Used it briefly yesterday . This has alot of nice features . I like the sleep / wake on motion . Nice quality also . Happy I bought it .


----------



## bobrap (Aug 1, 2019)

Been thinking about getting a Thermapen mk4.  Not anymore.  Ordered today.  Thanks.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 1, 2019)

mine will be here today.


----------



## mosparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Ordered mine, be here Tuesday. My cheapo Weber branded one has given cause for doubt and I have been thinking about up-grading for a while. This has all the features I've seen elsewhere, all in the same unit and some no where else.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2019)

Alright, Somebody clue me in.
I gave the code to my Son, so he could order me one with his "Prime".
He said there's no place to put the code in.

Any Help for an Old Bear??

Bear


----------



## BigW. (Aug 6, 2019)

Bearcarver
 After you put it in your cart and select payment method...there is a box for the code.  I just tried it and it did not work for me.  I have already bought one so maybe that's why or the code no longer works?


----------



## ewgivens (Aug 7, 2019)

Got mine coming Friday


----------



## ewgivens (Aug 7, 2019)

I just ordered one and the code worked for me


----------



## thermopro (Aug 15, 2019)

BigW. said:


> Bearcarver
> After you put it in your cart and select payment method...there is a box for the code.  I just tried it and it did not work for me.  I have already bought one so maybe that's why or the code no longer works?



Please make sure that the ThermoPro is the only item in the cart as it will only work with the ThermoPro Product.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2019)

thermopro said:


> Please make sure that the ThermoPro is the only item in the cart as it will only work with the ThermoPro Product.




No Problem. My Son did everything, but it still didn't show up.
He orders stuff dang near every day, with & without coupon discounts.
I called him off then, because Somebody else got me one in the mean time.
I'm good now.
Thanks Guys!!

Bear


----------



## HHYak (Aug 31, 2019)

thermopro
 I picked one up on Amazon earlier this month. On Amazon it’s advertised as instant read with 2-3 second read time listed in the description. My experience with this thermometer has not reflected that which is disappointing because i have an older thermopro that has been solid. It will not let me upload a video to show you, but I’ve got video of it taking about 50 seconds to get from 120 to 146 along with a few others. The response time is no where near advertised on my unit when used in food, but when tested in boiling water it comes up to temp extremely quick.


----------

